# Bourgeat Copper Cookware



## floydt (Nov 24, 2004)

While evaluating various sources for copper cookware in came across www.galasource.com who sells Matfer Bourgeat Alliance series cookware. I would be using at home and not in a professional environment so I'm wondering if this cookware is any different from other Mauviel and Bourgeat cookware I have seen. According to the Gala Source site, the Alliance series is 1/8" thick, which I think is just over 3mm compared to 2.5mm that I have looked at before. The prices seem lower than comparable 2.5mm pieces even when ordering from E Dehillerin in France. Are there any draw backs to this commercial cookware?


----------

